
Serial 'swatter,' Barriss, sentenced to 20 years for death of man shot by police - onetimemanytime
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/serial-swatter-tyler-barriss-sentenced-20-years-death-kansas-man-n978291
======
Jeff_Brown
Can the police not recognize when a caller claiming to be in Kansas is
actually in California?

~~~
Something1234
Have you seen how many spam calls show up in your area code? Also cell phones
can roam around so it's no obvious exactly where a phone is? Does your caller
ID show where your caller is precisely?

~~~
Jeff_Brown
Am I the police?

~~~
acct1771
The caller ID says you are.

